# Bungy's Hot Chilli Sauce



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

After a good crop from my chilli bushes i decided to make another batch of sauce. Last time it was with yellow habenero's and birds eye's.I have enjoyed making sauce for a while and i know this one will be extremly painfull the next day.

For those that are intrested the recepie is as follows...................

8 Ripe tomatoes-6 Cloves garlic-2cm cube ginger-6 Medium sized onions-Small red capcicum- 20 Bhut Jolokia's-3 cups cider vinegar-3-4 cups white sugar..

Chop tomatoes, garlic, onions. ginger, capsicum, chillies add to blender and blend/pulse to desired consistancy. Pour into pot add sugar and vinegar and bring to the boil stiring occasionaly. Turn down heat and simmer for 30-40 minutes until desired thickness.

Prep jars for bottling...Let cool then fill jars . Should last for seversl months...Hope you enjoy...


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

that looks awesome mate!! i will def try and make this, out of curiousity, if i couldn't find those particular chilli's, could i use habeneros? and to grow chilli's, do you need much sunlight? i live in a townhouse with a courtyard which may not get the greatest sunlight throughout the whole day.
i love my hot foods, i just made up 2 spice blends, one a cajun one and the other a jamaican jerk one, both tasty on anything!
thanks in advance!


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Nuts

You can use any type of chilli just depends on how hot you like it. My plant grows on the patio and gets 4-5hours full sun a day and in shade the rest of the day.I helped my plant along by using Yates Thrive about once a fortnite. Powder type and mix a spoon full and add to 4 litres of h2o. It's a simple recepie and doesn't take long to throw together. Let me know how you go...

Cheers

Stevo...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooh yeah!!

Now I know what I'm doing after I finish making this next batch of beef jerky!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

This should be in the man food thread. Nice work Bungy


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

OOOh

Yeah,

No Doubt you are a Johnny Cash fan....................burn, burn, burn, the ring of fire

Regards

Ian

PS I often refer to the aftermath as "Johnny Cash Syndrome"


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Bungy, you sure they are Bhuts? They look more like pimentas.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

bunsen said:


> Hey Bungy, you sure they are Bhuts? They look more like pimentas.


Hi ya Bunseen

Cant say for sure. Was given a bag of these from a mates dad and bhutt jolokia's was written on the bag. So not knowing my chilli's planted some and went with it. Will now have to search what type they are and change my title.... Cheers mate.


----------

